# Demo 3 Wheel All Electric Street Legal Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Oct-05-2007 17:27:56 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $6,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

